# Question about Agility class structure



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm taking Dakota to an Agility for Fun class. This is a six week course for an hour a week.

Since this is my first agility class I'm not sure if the structure of the class is common or not.

-There are 10 dogs and two instructors (one isn't very good)
-More than one handler is allowed on the floor, and some people bring their entire family. The floor can become very crowded and noisy as people are trying to get pictures as their dog runs the course. Dakota has the attentions span of a nat sometimes and all this added acitiviy on top of learning to run the course is a challenge. I take is as an opportunity to work on focus.
-They allow more than one dog on the course at the same time instead of waiting for the dog to finish they send the next one in half way through. On more than one occasion the 2nd dog has caught up to the 1st.
-there is very little space between the last piece of equipment and the line up. Some dogs cannot slow themselves down and come to a sudden stop at the line - getting in other dogs space.
-Big dogs and little dogs are not seperated. There are several owners of little dogs that are uncomfortable with the two GSD in the class
-owners don't seem to respect the space of other dogs. I had one hyper woman and her very hyper boxer Jump over Dakata (from behind). Scared the heck out of me.
-for a beginners class I find that having two lines with dogs and owners running all over the place very distracting - to me. Dogs have gotten away from their owners but there have been no issues.

I would have expected that only one dog/handler on the course at a time. I would have expected that those waiting in line would be seperated from those running the course by one of those small white fences.

Are my expectations resonable or is this the way it is?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Find another class/instructor. No dogs should be on the course with you at the same time. It's doesn't happen in competition.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I a beginning class usually all dogs are on the floor, but taking turns on the equipment. (I've trained at 2 different clubs like this.) But all those people should be outside the ring. One person per dog. And all the dogs should be on a leash so there are not conflicts. When there is off leash the big and little dogs should be separate. 10 dogs isn't where I have trained. I was in a class with 30 dogs. 

There was enough in your post that makes it sound like a dangerous place to train. 

I'm at the point where I don't take classes except to get a puppy used to lower equipment and I train at home with various made-up equipment.


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow. That is most certainly not common for agility classes and frankly sounds dangerous. In agility classes typically only one handler and dog is on course at a time...and that is the way it should be! For most of the classes I have taken dogs are crated while they are not running. If that isn't possible then the dog is kept leashed and out of the way of the other dogs/handlers. 

Even if it is just a fun class, safety should come first and with multiple people and dogs running around the course, especially with green dogs, it sounds like a recipe for disaster. 









You are definitely not being unreasonable at all in your expectations. I'm sorry you landed in a class like this. Is there anywhere else in your area you can take classes? If that isn't possible then perhaps you could speak to the instructor about your concerns?


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm so relieved that this is not the way it should be. I should have viewed the class before I signed up. This is what happens when I make a quick decision.

I've only enjoyed two classes, the first and then one a few weeks ago when they seperated the little and big dogs. We only had 4 dogs run the course and it was very enjoyable. All dogs were off leash while running the course and there was order and respect among dogs and owners.

I have two classes left, next week we are doing the teeter-totter. I'm seriously thinking that I will not go back as I'm not enjoying myself in this environment. 

Having a herding dog it is very hard to keep her focused on me when we have several dogs running by her.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

If it were me, I would not go back. Your dog could have a negative experience on the teeter in that kind of set up, and then you will have to overcome the negative experience before you can continue with training.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree, find another place to train


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

I'll second/third what folks have written here - get out of this class.

My first agility training experience was in the yard of a woman who owns a pet-supply place. She's a nice older woman, but has no requirements of the dogs in her class before beginning training. When I started Suka in agility, she'd already competed in obedience - so was responsive and good at Sit, Down, Here, etc. After a few classes in which Suka and I would get about 10 seconds on equipment, then wait 10 minutes for a handler with out-of-control poodles that had the zoomies and ran off while working, or barked madly at Suka and other dogs while tied up, etc. before we could work again - I stopped going.

I was very, VERY fortunate to find a different woman to train with - she has a gorgeous court and equipment, and has been to the Nationals several times. It's because of her that Suka and I actually have gotten anywhere in agility - so a good instructor and class are priceless. We've mostly taken private lessons with Wendy, and it works great - we're both worn out after 30 - 45 minutes!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

while I certainly agree with the posters above,,,I see in your first line,,it says "Agility For Fun" Class...is that the name of the class??

If so, then I think your getting just that,,agility for fun, no real structure, and probably with trainers who aren't agility savvy?? 

Anyhow,,for fun or not, I'd want more structure and more order going on ,,definately look into someplace else, even if you don't plan on competing,,and just to have fun,,taking a class with a trainer who's "been there done that",,is better than the alternative.
Diane


----------

